# Exterior Painting in Old Bridge NJ ... Small House



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*I just completed this exterior job here in my home town of Old Bridge NJ . It's not a very big house but it is about 50 years old which presented lots of refinishing issues with the cedar shakes . The house was a light powder blue originally . I used Benjamin Moore exterior flat for the body and soft gloss for the trims and doors . The shutters are vinyl and were not painted .
















































*


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Nice job....thats pretty much identical to the job I started today...50-60 year old cedar shake home. Got any tips?


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

cappaint said:


> Nice job....thats pretty much identical to the job I started today...50-60 year old cedar shake home. Got any tips?



Be generous with the paint , Use a large nap roller to get into the nooks and crannies and make sure to take the time to cut in under each shingle so there is no reveal of the old color from underneath


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice job. I like the color combination.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too, and love jobs that size. Easy money most of the time. 

Nice job Bobbo.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

you didn't spray the shingles?


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Bobbo said:


> Be generous with the paint , Use a large nap roller to get into the nooks and crannies and make sure to take the time to cut in under each shingle so there is no reveal of the old color from underneath


 

Used a roller, no spray?


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> you didn't spray the shingles?



Spray ? heck no ! While it may be easier to spray a job like this , I find that the final product is so much better when done with a brush & roller . I sold my sprayer a long time ago , I had too little use for it not to mention a good 3 mph wind could cause big problems on a job , Not worth the hassle .


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Why not spray and back roll?


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

Spray then dry roll it, I spray everything with up to three colors o yea


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

cappaint said:


> Why not spray and back roll?



I like doing it the old fashioned way , I like the results better than spraying . I sold my sprayer long ago due to lack of use . I can't stand wearing a painters sock over my head either it messes up my hair :jester:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Just starting a very similar job with the same type of shingles. Love the colour combination on this. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> Just starting a very similar job with the same type of shingles. Love the colour combination on this. Thanks for the tips.



By sheer coincidence the colors happen to be my company colors ! :thumbup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Bobbo said:


> By sheer coincidence the colors happen to be my company colors ! :thumbup:


Once I mask and drop perfect and fast, I combine a sprayer and use a 4" brush on singles. I get the paint up and under the lip best as possible and spray the faces with a nice saturated amount of paint with an airless and 4-13 tip and if windy the pressure turned down a bit. I then back-brush starting under the reveal, then down. Put the tips under and pull the paint down and get it to saturate into the siding. On the 2nd coat I spray only as thick as possible before runs or sags. Beats any spray only or brush and roll only job. It is that 2nd coat of paint that goes on real thick and even that gives amazing paint finishes. A brush or roller would be taking paint off the wall just to get it to smooth out without seeing brush or roller marks. I brush and rolled only for 5 years and now after 7 years of working with the sprayer would never fo back. I love combing the best of both worlds. I don't use a roller to back roll cause doesn't even come close in quality look and feel or ease and quality application.


----------

